# cannot install my Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4)



## uglijimus (May 7, 2009)

I am using a wireless linksys wrt160n router with a linksys AE1000 usb adapter on windows 7. Up until now I have had no problems. A few days ago, I came home to find that we had had a blackout. I had no connection and could not seem to fix it.
Up until that time, I've always used my network connection 4 for internet access but no matter what I did to I couldn't get a connection. So I thought if I disabled this connection and then enabled it that somehow it would reset itself and I would have a connection. Unfortunately when I disabled it there was no option for enabling it because it disappeared. I currently am using network connection 6, but my internet is at a crawling speed. 

I searched on how to reinstall network connections 4 and found this page http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Change-TCP-IP-settings
At the bottom is says to "To install IPv4, run Command Prompt as an administrator, type netsh interface ipv4 install, and then press Enter." I did so successfully and restarted my computer like it said to after inputting the command. But when I brought up my network connections, there was no network connection 4.

I even went to the command prompt and typed ipconfig /all and the IPv4 entries are not there like it used to. :4-dontkno 
Any help would be appreciated.

thank you


----------

